# Installation UBUNTU 10.10



## Chris26 (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Depuis quelques temps, j'essaie d'installer Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat"sur mon iMac 11,2 (21,5" Mid2010) et après avoir sélectionner ma langue, mon écran devient noir et.... plus rien.
Le CD tourne mais plus de vidéo.
Ce n'est pas la 1ere fois que je fais des doubles ou triple boot, il s'agit plus je pense d'un argument à donner avant de lancer l'install.
Je suis preneur de toute idée, merci


----------



## Switcher (11 Novembre 2010)

Je viens de tester le _LiveCD_ ce soir même durant deux petites heures sur le même type de machine que toi.
C'est vrai qu'il est bien tentant, ce petit "Maverick Meerkat" 10.10. 

Ce qui est gênant, c'est l'absence *totale* de son sur la machine avec le _LiveCD_ et le fait qu'il faille _impérativement_ disposer d'un clavier+souris USB, les claviers Bluebooth et Magic Mouse n'étant pas _du tout_ reconnus. J'aurais pas eu ça sous la main, j'aurais vécu un *grand* moment de solitude. 

_Dieu merci_, les forums et guides d'installation de la communauté Ubuntu sont plutôt bien fichus.
Si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait, je t'invite à lire *cette page* qui parle justement de l'install de l'OS sur cette belle machine.

Personnellement, même si je sais que tout cela est beaucoup plus transparent qu'il y a quelques années, les installations de _Grub_ et de _rEFIt_ avec la distribution risquent de me mettre un peu le stress : utilisateur PC, je n'aimais déjà pas mettre "la main dans le cambouis" et c'est pour ça que j'ai choisi un Mac. :love:

Bonne chance.


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Novembre 2010)

après avoir booter sur le CD il faut avant de lancer l'installation choisir le mode graphique sans echec ( touche F4) puis tu lances l'installation


----------

